# Rohloff hub & Schlumpf speed drive.



## flake99please (16 Sep 2015)

Has anyone used (or currently using) this combination on their trike? 
If so what were/are your findings from its use?

I emailed Ice trikes about pairing these together on their Sprint 20 model. I was told by them that it wouldnt be recommended, and would in fact invalidate the Rohloff warranty. I would like to hear of any other experiences on this please.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## StuAff (16 Sep 2015)

Er, ICE had that wrong- the Mountain Drive is out with a Rohloff, the High Speed Drive is OK provided you have a 34 or larger chainring, the Speed Drive is again fine provided you fit a large enough ring. That's according to Rohloff...


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Sep 2015)

You are aware that Schlumpf translates as "Smurf"

So you would be using a "Smurf Drive"


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Sep 2015)

Back to basics.

According to some dealers the Rohloff is indestructible and bending the rules is not going to destroy the hub. If you get towards that point then there are a couple of pins that will shear and srop the hub working before it suffers any real damage


The trick with the combination is to do most of your cycling in the 1:1 ration of the Schlumpf and set up accordingly

Using a large chain ring with a Mountain drive will give the exact same gears as a small chain ring with a Speed Drive

I have the Gecko equipped with a 34t on the front and the HSD as this suited both my riding and the smaller chain ring fitted better with the fold


As for riding - it is really "fit and forget". As with many systems it is a little noisier and has some friction in the non-direct ratio, but nothing worth writing home about.

However the simple flick of the heel is so simple and intuitive that it makes the setup worthwhile.


----------



## stuee147 (19 Sep 2015)

iv just found this on youtube it seems to be a good setup if this is what ypour talking about ?


----------



## flake99please (20 Sep 2015)

It was viewing this video, and a similar themed one from Graham Williams, which put the idea in my head about this. I havent seen any long term reviews (12+ months) of the system though, which is why I asked the question here.


----------



## stuee147 (20 Sep 2015)

ahh right it dose look like a great system i have been thinking of the schlumpf paired with a shimano 8 speed internal geared hub for a while now but its the price thats holding me back. 
i do think that this could be the future of gearing having it all internal no more long chain runs that move around as you change gear its the sensable way to go espeshely with a trike. 
i did notice the video was put up 2 years ago it maybe an idea to send the poster a email asking how he finds the set up


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Sep 2015)

I cannot guarantee their efficiency as I have used neither, but there are alternatives:

Patterson Drive



 Trutativ Hammerschmidt

 (Note:Utah Trikes don't do the Hammershmidt soI cannot get a comparative video)

The Hammerschmidt is adopted by SRAM and the Patterson by FSA so they have a proper backing

I do not know of availability in the UK, but I do know that some Hammershnidt variations are not available except as OEM


.. oh and for fairness the Schlumpf:


If you are not already aware of the forum then the US Bent Rider forum is an interesting resource for some of these products

When I did the research prior to fitting the Schlumpf I noted that both of these needed a cable run.

Mounting also requires some work for all three.

The Schlumpf can be fitted at home if you can borrow the kit:


Personally I was not totally confident, so I (rather cheekily) sent the front boom of an HPVelotechnik Gekko to ICE who fitted the drive and had it back within 24 hours


----------



## Tigerbiten (20 Sep 2015)

I've run a Schlumpf HSD and a Rohloff for 4 years and over 30k miles now.
It took me a year or so to get what I think is the best combo of chainrings and sprockets.

I started with the 30t chainring and either the 16t sprocket on tour or the 13t sprocket around home.
The 16t sprocket gave me a silly low gear of only 9.5" but I had to change into the overdrive at around 14 mph which was to slow as I kept hitting it on the flat.
And trying to use gears 1-7 in the overdrive mode is to draggy and a waste of effort.
With the 13t sprocket I lost the silly low first gear but changed into overdrive at around 20 mph which is about ideal.

I now run 53t/38t frount rings and a 21t sprocket.
This combo has the advantage of the silly low first gear and changing into overdrive at around 20 mph.
Plus going up the front gears is a 3-4-3 down shift on the Rohloff, which I find easier to do even with the change in chainrings, than the single 7 down shift with only one chainring.
The main downside is the chainring spider is only held in place with a circlip, so if you get the front change wrong under load it's possible to pop it off.
But if you treat the front dérailleur change as an other hub gear change and keep the load off while it changes, you don't pop the circlip.
When I change the front rings as they are starting to get a bit worn, I may try a 56/38 setup as a more ideal 3-4-3 shift.

I did send my Rohloff hub back to Rohloff (after 2 year and around 15k miles) to get it checked over due to running the silly low gear and pulling a trailer full of camping gear up some silly steep hills (total weight of me-trike-trailer and camping gear is around 140-150 Kg).
Rohloff could find nothing wrong with it, so I'm now not worried about damaging it due to the silly low first gear.


----------



## mickle (21 Sep 2015)

I have two used Schlumps for sale.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2015)

mickle said:


> I have two used Schlumps for sale.


What sort of price?


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> You are aware that Schlumpf translates as "Smurf"
> 
> So you would be using a "Smurf Drive"


Not a yellow one!!


----------



## Andrew1971 (8 Oct 2015)

mickle said:


> I have two used Schlumps for sale.


What price are you asking for them
Andrew


----------



## mickle (8 Oct 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> What price are you asking for them
> Andrew



Check your messages Andrew.


----------



## Don6000 (8 Oct 2015)

I'd also been keen on knowing the asking price.
Thanks
Don


----------



## Andrew1971 (9 Oct 2015)

mickle said:


> Check your messages Andrew.


I have checked does'nt look like it came i have no message


----------

